# My girls 🤦🏻‍♀️



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Today I brought my 3 to a fundraiser to raise money for the local shelter at my friends business in town. I was a little hesitant with all the dogs that were coming, more so the bigger dogs and the possibility of some big dog attacking my three.
It ended up being a huge turnout.
If you donated $50, you got this limited edition umbrella , only 125 available that was painted by a world reowned painter. Still some left if anyone is interested 👍🏻
I have to say, I was so impressed with how respectful and well behaved all the dogs were...EXCEPT FOR MY 3 🤦🏻‍♀️
I was never so embarrassed. They were the loudest ones there, barking nonstop. So much so that every single person there either took pictures or videos of them and believe me...it wasn’t because they were cute.
Here they are right in front in the carriage. This was at beginning. There were probably 50 dogs total that came.
I’m so glad Suki doesn’t have teeth becuz if a dog approached her, she tried to bite them but without teeth, It looked like they thought she was kissing them, lol.
I added the umbrella that was designed and painted by the designer, super cute and colorful. It’s says Choose adoption and it’s raining cats and dogs ❤


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is great that they raised so much money. They are adorable. Now I want to know where your snow is. The plowed piles are over my head.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Joanne you just made my day by making me laugh at the thought of your girls barking non stop. I find it kind of funny. Thanks for the laugh, I needed that.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> That is great that they raised so much money. They are adorable. Now I want to know where your snow is. The plowed piles are over my head.


We had 15 inches! And it’s so icy now. I hate driving in this. How much snow did you get there, Walter?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Joanne you just made my day by making me laugh at the thought of your girls barking non stop. I find it kind of funny. Thanks for the laugh, I needed that.


I’m glad I cld make you laugh a bit. That’s why I went myself, something to make me smile and distract my mind. Both my parents just got out of hospital. My mom who went to the rehab only 3 days ago and was dx yesterday morning with covid 😪


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I’m glad I cld make you laugh a bit. That’s why I went myself, something to make me smile and distract my mind. Both my parents just got out of hospital. My mom who went to the rehab only 3 days ago and was dx yesterday morning with covid 😪


Oh Joanne, I'm sorry your mom has covid. How stressful that must be for you. Sending prayers that she makes a speedy recovery. You said both parents were in the hospital? Is your Dad sick too?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Oh Joanne, I'm sorry your mom has covid. How stressful that must be for you. Sending prayers that she makes a speedy recovery. You said both parents were in the hospital? Is your Dad sick too?


Yes both parents were in these last few weeks. my mom has only been home for 10 days since March from either the hospital or rehab.
She had Pneumonia and a UTI this last time she was brought in which was the day after thanksgiving and my dad had a UTI and a intestinal infection. He went by ambulance 2 days after her last admission. I am trying to be positive but my mom is diabetic and has terrible asthma, so it doesn’t look good. Of course everyone throws each other under the bus and no one wants to take responsibility on how she got it. The bigger problem is the rehab is not able to treat her for covid. They do not have antiviral meds and they won’t transfer her because of the covid. It’s not looking good, unfortunately.
Thankyou so much for your prayers❤


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry your parents are sick. I can't imagine how difficult it is these days when there are so many restrictions. 

We got about 25 inches. City did a good job of keeping up with the storm and the streets are in great shape, but there are piles of snow everywhere. It got down to -6 this morning. Funny, I went to snowplow a path to my compost bin, and my snowblower ran out of gas. I had to trample all the way to my shed in the far part of my yard to get my gas can - lost my shoe in the snow twice. Cold doesn't bother me unless I get wet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through this Joanne. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> So sorry your parents are sick. I can't imagine how difficult it is these days when there are so many restrictions.
> 
> We got about 25 inches. City did a good job of keeping up with the storm and the streets are in great shape, but there are piles of snow everywhere. It got down to -6 this morning. Funny, I went to snowplow a path to my compost bin, and my snowblower ran out of gas. I had to trample all the way to my shed in the far part of my yard to get my gas can - lost my shoe in the snow twice. Cold doesn't bother me unless I get wet.


Walter your post gave me a bit of a chuckle when I read about you losing your shoe in the snow twice. I'm sure you mumbled a few choice words to yourself when that happened. 😅


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Joanne, sending up big prayers for your parents, and your mother in particular. How scary  
I also thoroughly enjoyed your little story and the photo of the girls. So sweet of you to support such a wonderful cause. The ummbrella is so cute! Remind me what state you live in--the scenery looks beautiful.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Joanne,
Sending prayers for your parents. I am so sorry 

The umbrellas are super cute !
About your dogs barking, it made me smile🙂 Your dogs are so cute 😇


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> So sorry your parents are sick. I can't imagine how difficult it is these days when there are so many restrictions.
> 
> We got about 25 inches. City did a good job of keeping up with the storm and the streets are in great shape, but there are piles of snow everywhere. It got down to -6 this morning. Funny, I went to snowplow a path to my compost bin, and my snowblower ran out of gas. I had to trample all the way to my shed in the far part of my yard to get my gas can - lost my shoe in the snow twice. Cold doesn't bother me unless I get wet.


Omgosh Walter...25 inches, holy smokes...that’s ALOT of snow!! If it makes you feel any better, I’ve lost many boots in the snow, especially when it’s that deep and this was such a sticky snow this storm. 
I can only wish that this last storm will be it for us, feeling positive 🙏🏻


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this Joanne. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


Thankyou soo much Kathy!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh my gosh, Joanne, sending up big prayers for your parents, and your mother in particular. How scary
> I also thoroughly enjoyed your little story and the photo of the girls. So sweet of you to support such a wonderful cause. The ummbrella is so cute! Remind me what state you live in--the scenery looks beautiful.


Thank you very much for the prayers, Elizabeth. I appreciate that very much!

I was just sent these pictures from my friend who had the fundraiser. They tell it all 🤦🏻‍♀️ 
I even walked away from these rotten girls , in hopes someone would snatch them up and rescue me but nope...not a chance!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lilysdream said:


> Joanne,
> Sending prayers for your parents. I am so sorry
> 
> The umbrellas are super cute !
> About your dogs barking, it made me smile🙂 Your dogs are so cute 😇


That’s so very nice of you. Thankyou so much! 💕

Those umbrellas were a great draw to get people to come to the BARKING LOT. 
And we also had raffles and wrapped Christmas presents for 5.00 that went to the MSPCA.
The good news was the shelter said they have very few dogs right now, so they are starting to work with a rescue that rescues dogs from the meat market in Korea. Hopefully that works out.


----------



## isabellllllar (Dec 20, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> Today I brought my 3 to a fundraiser to raise money for the local shelter at my friends business in town. I was a little hesitant with all the dogs that were coming, more so the bigger dogs and the possibility of some big dog attacking my three.
> It ended up being huge turnout.
> If you donated $50, you got this limited edition umbrella , only 125 available that was painted by a world reowned painter. Still some left if anyone is interested 👍🏻
> I have to say, I was so impressed with how respectful and well behaved all the dogs were...EXCEPT FOR MY 3 🤦🏻‍♀️
> ...





maddysmom said:


> That’s so very nice of you. Thankyou so much! 💕
> 
> Those umbrellas were a great draw to get people to come to the BARKING LOT.
> And we also had raffles and wrapped Christmas presents for 5.00 that went to the MSPCA.
> The good news was the shelter said they have very few dogs right now, so they are starting to work with a rescue that rescues dogs from the meat market in Korea. Hopefully that works out.


i think its great that you supported a worthy cause. you made me laugh i can just imagine your dogs barking. sounds like something that would happen to me. i love the umbrellas. pity i live in australia.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

isabellllllar said:


> i think its great that you supported a worthy cause. you made me laugh i can just imagine your dogs barking. sounds like something that would happen to me. i love the umbrellas. pity i live in australia.


Australia...lucky you. I’ve always wanted to go there! And thanks so much...its always a good thing when you can help others, and also a lot of fun.


----------



## isabellllllar (Dec 20, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> Australia...lucky you. I’ve always wanted to go there! And thanks so much...its always a good thing when you can help others, and also a lot of fun.





maddysmom said:


> Australia...lucky you. I’ve always wanted to go there! And thanks so much...its always a good thing when you can help others, and also a lot of fun.


thank you .ive always wan ted to go to the US. had the chance once but i didnt go.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Joanne the pictures your friend sent of the girls made me laugh again. They look like they are on "guard" duty, just daring anyone to come near them. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Joanne the pictures your friend sent of the girls made me laugh again. They look like they are on "guard" duty, just daring anyone to come near them. 🤣 🤣 🤣


Good morning Kathy!
That second picture where you don’t see Iing ling is because she buries her head to avoid Lacie’s high pitched bark. It’s that annoying~and to see a dog try to block out the soun then you know it’s bad, lol.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Good morning Kathy!
> That second picture where you don’t see Iing ling is because she buries her head to avoid Lacie’s high pitched bark. It’s that annoying~and to see a dog try to block out the sound, you know it’s bad, lol.


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 They are just so cute!


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

Those are great pictures. Your dogs are absolutely adorable. Whoever designed that umbrella did an amazing job. 

And i know the feeling. My dogs are little **** starters, too. We go to the dog park and its embarrassing because my dogs literally bark at everything. My little 5lb maltese leaped into the air and tried to bite this big ass great dane on the nose. Ive never seen anything like that i had no clue he'd get like that. I'm constantly trying to analyze why he acts like this.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your parents, say prayers for you. your little ones are ssssoooooooo adorable!!!!!!
All three look so super cute in the photos! I love it!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne,
This is the first time I am seeing your Christmas picture - I LOVE it! Your fluffs always look so cute.....and the pics of your girls in the buggy made me smile (which I desperately needed)! Thank you! 

My heart is always warmed to read about your volunteer work and that people are so generous in supporting. 
Maltese are the most beautiful, amazing, lovable, silly, cuddly, special breed imaginable - Yes I am VERY opinionated about this!
I hope you have a very Merry Christmas my dear friend.
~Paulann (and Abella)
🐶 🐾🎄


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> Today I brought my 3 to a fundraiser to raise money for the local shelter at my friends business in town. I was a little hesitant with all the dogs that were coming, more so the bigger dogs and the possibility of some big dog attacking my three.
> It ended up being huge turnout.
> If you donated $50, you got this limited edition umbrella , only 125 available that was painted by a world reowned painter. Still some left if anyone is interested 👍🏻
> I have to say, I was so impressed with how respectful and well behaved all the dogs were...EXCEPT FOR MY 3 🤦🏻‍♀️
> ...


So cute! And you raised money for a worthy cause!! 

Lainie


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kilo said:


> Those are great pictures. Your dogs are absolutely adorable. Whoever designed that umbrella did an amazing job.
> 
> And i know the feeling. My dogs are little **** starters, too. We go to the dog park and its embarrassing because my dogs literally bark at everything. My little 5lb maltese leaped into the air and tried to bite this big ass great dane on the nose. Ive never seen anything like that i had no clue he'd get like that. I'm constantly trying to analyze why he acts like this.


Your story about your fluff trying to bite the GD nose made me laugh. I definitely needed to laugh lately.
I can’t tell you how many times Suki is dangling out on the side of the carriage from leaping at another dog. Thank God they are tethered in!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

QUOTE="Coster, post: 4212938, member: 79786"]
So sorry to hear about your parents, say prayers for you. your little ones are ssssoooooooo adorable!!!!!!
All three look so super cute in the photos! I love it!!!
[/QUOTE]
Thanku so much for your prayers. I think my mom is going to make it. All vitals signs are excellent today. She is still on oxygen to breathe but doing so much better 🤞🏻xx


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Joanne,
> This is the first time I am seeing your Christmas picture - I LOVE it! Your fluffs always look so cute.....and the pics of your girls in the buggy made me smile (which I desperately needed)! Thank you!
> 
> My heart is always warmed to read about your volunteer work and that people are so generous in supporting.
> ...


Awe Paulann...I missed you both! I hope you are both doing well. And 
Happy holidays my sweet friend ❤


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear your Mom is improving!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Glad to hear your Mom is improving!


Thank you sooo much! This has been beyond stressful with worrying. I can’t wait until they move her to a room with a phone. it’s like a jail with how they quarantine 🤦🏻‍♀️
Happy New Year Kathy🎊🎉


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Thank you sooo much! This has been beyond stressful with worrying. I can’t wait until they move her to a room with a phone. it’s like a jail with how they quarantine 🤦🏻‍♀️
> Happy New Year Kathy🎊🎉


Happy New Year to you too Joanne. May 2021 be a much better year.


----------

